# Calling All Fish Eye Lens Users



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

lets see some pictures then  i need inspiration


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

I took mine out once, got bored... a few shots but I need to do more with better subjects:





































The problem with mine is that you have to zoom in to stop all the pics having a circular border or cut the middle out of the pics afterwards - I only really got it to mess with and it's a cheap one so the optics are a bit pants.


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

Make that twice, I forgot about these...


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

not sure if mine counts as fish eye... its 10mm at the widest point though which is pretty wide and i got these from within 1 FT of the front bumper










and non car related...




























and a self portrait of me with the camera at arms length.










love the wide angles lense!


----------



## Pistol Pete (May 16, 2006)

very nice pics mate.?/\


----------



## vicky (Dec 20, 2005)

I have a UWA does that count? 










11mm


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

fantastic pictures keep them coming  ive found the camera im getting just need a Lens now :lol:


----------



## e60mad (Dec 10, 2007)

WOW!!! :doublesho


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

What do you class as a fish eye, I would call all of those examples as wide angle lenses. At least fish eye lenses are generally cheap, so not using them much doesn't seam such a waste.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

V8burble said:


> What do you class as a fish eye, I would call all of those examples as wide angle lenses. At least fish eye lenses are generally cheap, so not using them much doesn't seam such a waste.


Fish eye = 180 degrees of view.


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> Fish eye = 180 degrees of view.


Exactly


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

Like I said above my pics are zoomed in slightly so you lose some of the effect, I'll try to find the time to take some proper ones.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> Fish eye = 180 degrees of view.


not always...

what makes the fisheye is that is doesnt produce a rectilinear image, eg it has the distrortion we have seen. The centre of the image is foreshortened and the edges 'stretched'.

UWA (ultra wide angle) lenses are rectilinear and produce an image that appears 'distotion free' and are not thought of as fisheye's.


----------



## clipstone (Nov 29, 2006)

Bought one but thought it was sh1te so never really used it - the 10mm ultra wide is a better option, and you can chuck the fisheye effect on in p/shop if you really want it.

Nice photos above guys


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

so would a UWA (ultra wide angle) lenses or fish eye be best to go for? as i want to do different effects like the below picture


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

not sure what made that, as it appears to be the same image reflected???? but the effect of the circular distortion is only achieved by a fisheye lens or as stated above, by editing with PS or similar.

an UWA will produce an image that still has straight lines etc but the wide angle of view makes it appear distorted, although it isnt actually distorted....beginning to get into some serious physics now...


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> ....beginning to get into some serious physics now...


Reads that and steps out of post!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Epoch said:


> Reads that and steps out of post!


:lol: not the only one...


----------



## vicky (Dec 20, 2005)

I'd get a UWA (as I have), I reckon you would get a lot more use out of it.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Nice pics,but my god that Yaris is uber ghey.


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

vicky said:


> I'd get a UWA (as I have), I reckon you would get a lot more use out of it.


where is the best place to hunt for lenses?


----------



## clipstone (Nov 29, 2006)

Kev_mk3 said:


> where is the best place to hunt for lenses?


Ebay!!

:thumb:


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

clipstone said:


> Ebay!!
> 
> :thumb:


*
*kev runs off to ebay**

:thumb:


----------

